# Natty with 20 in guns



## Booby (Mar 29, 2013)

I have some people telling me that its impossible for a man to get 20 inch muscular arms naturally...They say its a genetic limit for any man...I dont subscribe to this myth as i know better...Are there any other members here with 20 inch guns or bigger who are natural and not fat?...Pics?


----------



## Swfl (Mar 29, 2013)

how big are your arms? hot or cold? I know some ladies with 20"+ guns... er.. well not guns, I guess i'd call them wings.  But, there built like the michelin man.


----------



## SheriV (Mar 29, 2013)

actually, I believe it was said you were a hundred pounds over your genetic limit
the upper arm measurement was a different argument. You blended the arguments.


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 29, 2013)

decided to edit my comment..


----------



## gettinthere (Mar 29, 2013)

Booby said:


> I have some people telling me that its impossible for a man to get 20 inch muscular arms naturally...They say its a genetic limit for any man...I dont subscribe to this myth as i know better...Are there any other members here with 20 inch guns or bigger who are natural and not fat?...Pics?


Are you Azza's wife?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 29, 2013)

SheriV said:


> actually, I believe it was said you were a hundred pounds over your genetic limit
> the upper arm measurement was a different argument. You blended the arguments.



I don't think many natural men on the planet have 20 inch lean arms


----------



## SheriV (Mar 29, 2013)

I wouldn't say its impossible though...but the height would likely be staggering


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 29, 2013)

there are so many enhanced guys that don't have them or were only a little bigger....I mean nearly every pro no matter what the size only claims 21s or so....only a few claim bigger


----------



## Booby (Mar 29, 2013)

Kos you keep saying lean and ripped when posting about arm size...A natty is not going to have 20 inch guns and be 3-5% bodyfat...But a natty with good genetics can have 20 inch muscular arms and even bigger...Im proof of that...Im not ripped but you can easily see my tricep heads when i flex...Solid 20 inch guns are not unattainable for natty people who work their asses off and who have good genetics.


----------



## Booby (Mar 29, 2013)

SheriV said:


> actually, I believe it was said you were a hundred pounds over your genetic limit
> the upper arm measurement was a different argument. You blended the arguments.


How am i 100lbs over my genetic limit?...Please tell me how you determine this conclusion as a fact without even knowing me?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 29, 2013)

Booby said:


> Kos you keep saying lean and ripped when posting about arm size...A natty is not going to have 20 inch guns and be 3-5% bodyfat...But a natty with good genetics can have 20 inch muscular arms and even bigger...Im proof of that...Im not ripped but you can easily see my tricep heads when i flex...Solid 20 inch guns are not unattainable for natty people who work their asses off and who have good genetics.


I will admit you have decent size on you...but I don't think anyone in the bbing community would call you lean....heavy is about 6 ft lean and has around 19 injch arms...he is def a gear abuser/user


----------



## Booby (Mar 29, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I will admit you have decent size on you...but I don't think anyone in the bbing community would call you lean....heavy is about 6 ft lean and has around 19 injch arms...he is def a gear abuser/user


First off your basing your decision on older pics...Im bigger with less bodyfat now...Second i never claim to be ripped or lean...My only claim is that im solid and have visible muscle and over 20 inch guns as a natty.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 29, 2013)

so post updated pics


----------



## Booby (Mar 29, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> so post updated pics


I will when im ready to,and they wont be in the anything goes section...I have nothing left to prove to you as ive already owned you on here...Ill be starting a new thread when i start my cycle with recent before pics and then progress pics while on.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 29, 2013)

you haven't posted a single current shirtless pic...while claiming 305 with abs


----------



## Booby (Mar 29, 2013)

killerofsaints said:


> you haven't posted a single current shirtless pic...while claiming 305 with abs


When i start my new thread with recent pics youll cry about something else.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 29, 2013)

you will do this...you will do that...why do youthink we have any interest in your claimed 6 year old pictures...why on earth would shirt covered 6 year old pics be relevant


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 29, 2013)

Im sorry bro but I just cant hold back after seeing this thread.
I hope you do have 20" arms and I hope you do have abs, and I hope you are 305 at 6' tall.
because if that is all true and you made a thread to brag about it you are a DOUCHEBAG!
I never thought I would ever come across a 44 year old douchebag but you proved me wrong.
this is fucking rediculous.
If you want respect on this forum:
find people who are asking question and give them some quality advice.
STOP braging about being the shit. Noone gives a shit about what youve acomplished.
If you want to gain respect (which is obviously what you are trying to do here) start a log, post videos, help people, give quality advice, stop fucking braging about yourself.


----------



## SheriV (Mar 29, 2013)

Booby said:


> How am i 100lbs over my genetic limit?...Please tell me how you determine this conclusion as a fact without even knowing me?




I don't know why I'm doing this but a quick skim and I found a simple easily broken down blog on the topic
put in very simple terms

Limits of Muscle Mass

maybe you want to argue with lyle mcdonald instead?

What’s My Genetic Muscular Potential? | BodyRecomposition - The Home of Lyle McDonald

or martin berkan
Maximum Muscular Potential of Drug-Free Athletes (Updated Dec 31st) | Intermittent fasting diet for fat loss, muscle gain and health



if you get into even the 8-10% bf range and still have 20 inch arms... I'll eat crow


----------



## Booby (Mar 29, 2013)

sendit08 said:


> Im sorry bro but I just cant hold back after seeing this thread.
> I hope you do have 20" arms and I hope you do have abs, and I hope you are 305 at 6' tall.
> because if that is all true and you made a thread to brag about it you are a DOUCHEBAG!
> I never thought I would ever come across a 44 year old douchebag but you proved me wrong.
> ...


Im not bragging in any way...All ive done is reply to the negative posts and attacks made to me by doubters...Defending oneself from attacks is not bragging.....I started this thread asking a valid question and people like you still post negative comments and insults and add nothing of value to the original topic.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 29, 2013)

Booby said:


> Im not bragging in any way...All ive done is reply to the negative posts and attacks made to me by doubters...Defending oneself from attacks is not bragging.....I started this thread asking a valid question and people like you still post negative comments and insults and add nothing of value to the original topic.



you started this thread looking for validation.
You got big arms. you know you do.
who the fuck cares who else knows or need to know about it.
I feel like you have some kind of need to talk about yourself.
Im telling you dude, you come off as a douche when you talk about yourself too much especially in these forums filled with self-proclaimed alpha males ( I include myself in this statement)
I am not trying to bash you but life doesnt have to be a competitiion or a quest for self validation.
you know your arms are big. you know whether or not you are natural.
so why try to convince others when they are set with what they know?

just remember dude, YOU started this thread.
I think you knew what would come of it.
yet you still started it.
ask yourself why?


----------



## Booby (Mar 29, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I don't know why I'm doing this but a quick skim and I found a simple easily broken down blog on the topic
> put in very simple terms
> 
> Limits of Muscle Mass
> ...


You keep missing my point...A person can be over 8-10% bf and still be solid and look muscular with 20 inch arms...Life isnt a dam bodybuilding show.


----------



## Booby (Mar 29, 2013)

sendit08 said:


> you started this thread looking for validation.
> You got big arms. you know you do.
> who the fuck cares who else knows or need to know about it.
> I feel like you have some kind of need to talk about yourself.
> ...


Your the one coming off as a douche and claiming to be a mind reader now...You couldnt be more wrong about me...I came to this forum to learn more and plan my first cycle but instead was attacked by trolls who tried to make me look like a liar...I defended myself and that is my right, if you dont like it dont read my posts or block me...That would be much more logical then insulting me.


----------



## Booby (Mar 29, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you will do this...you will do that...why do youthink we have any interest in your claimed 6 year old pictures...why on earth would shirt covered 6 year old pics be relevant


I dont know what your talking about ive proven most of my claims with evidence and also said id be starting a new thread with recent pics and a complete log when on my test cycle...Im not here to please you or on your time...Im my own man and do what i want when i want.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 29, 2013)

Booby said:


> I dont know what your talking about ive proven most of my claims with evidence and also said id be starting a new thread with recent pics and a complete log when on my test cycle...Im not here to please you or on your time...Im my own man and do what i want when i want.



ok...you choose not to validate a single claim...no one believes you...you don't matter


----------



## Ironman2001 (Mar 29, 2013)

Here's the deal. You come off as quite possibly one of the most narcisistic people on the planet. To be honest, this shit is getting old but you honestly brought this on yourself, due to your i am this and i am that posts. I dont know how many posts you have put, "I am a big, muscular guy". Are you trying to convince us, yourself or both? You may very well be all you claim to be but perhaps if you were a little more tactful in your posts and didn't continually have to praise yourself in one form or another, you wouldn't get so much shit from everyone. Just food for thought, have a nice day.


----------



## Booby (Mar 29, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I don't know why I'm doing this but a quick skim and I found a simple easily broken down blog on the topic
> put in very simple terms
> 
> Limits of Muscle Mass
> ...


I read these links and all i have to say is LMAO at a 6ft mans natural muscle mass cap being 184lbs...This is rediculous and easily disproven with scientific evidence if you do some research on it.


----------



## Booby (Mar 29, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> ok...you choose not to validate a single claim...no one believes you...you don't matter


I already did several times...And now members are attacking me and insulting me for doing it...I dont have to validate myself anymore to you ive already owned you on other threads.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 29, 2013)

how in the world can u own someone with 6 year old pic....you are full of shit...its over


----------



## Booby (Mar 29, 2013)

Ironman2001 said:


> Here's the deal. You come off as quite possibly one of the most narcisistic people on the planet. To be honest, this shit is getting old but you honestly brought this on yourself, due to your i am this and i am that posts. I dont know how many posts you have put, "I am a big, muscular guy". Are you trying to convince us, yourself or both? You may very well be all you claim to be but perhaps if you were a little more tactful in your posts and didn't continually have to praise yourself in one form or another, you wouldn't get so much shit from everyone. Just food for thought, have a nice day.


If my posts bother you dont read them or block me...Pretty simple......Now back to my thread...Are there any members on here with 20 inch arms?..Pics?...Id like to hear from you guys and learn some more.


----------



## Booby (Mar 29, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> how in the world can u own someone with 6 year old pic....you are full of shit...its over


I owned you with my MMA proof...Go troll on anything goes and leave me alone!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 29, 2013)

wher are your abs and 20 inch natty guns at 305?


----------



## Booby (Mar 29, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> wher are your abs and 20 inch natty guns at 305?


On my body...I already said ill post new pics on my cycle thread on my time not yours.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 29, 2013)

posted December 11 2012....by you


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 29, 2013)

the other pics you claim are 6 years old dunce


----------



## Booby (Mar 29, 2013)

Im gonna go start a new thread in another section so you can high jack it and troll some more.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 29, 2013)

ok....see ya there liar


----------



## Booby (Mar 29, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> posted December 11 2012....by you


Today is march 29th your not to bright.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 29, 2013)

so you have totally changed in 3 months...lets see them abs and veins at 305


----------



## Booby (Mar 29, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> so you have totally changed in 3 months...lets see them abs and veins at 305


Kos i know this is very hard for you to grasp but people can make great improvements and cut bodyfat in 90 days with hard work and clean diet...If you put as much energy into your training as you do trolling and following me around on here you wouldnt look like you do.


----------



## GarlicChicken (Mar 29, 2013)

Lol this shits retarded. I don't give a shit about any opinions/statements/whatever in here, but I figured I'd add a couple cents on he actual topic at hand...whether or not a natural guy can have 20" arms. I actually do have a buddy that's about 5'9" with slightly over 20" arms. Not fat but no abs either. His arms are fairly lean. He drinks at least a 30 pack of PBR a day, and works construction. He was at just under 19" and a while back I got him to lift a little bit here and there...one of the naturally strongest people I've ever met in my life, swear he picked up a straight bar with 205 on it and curled it for 12 with not too damn bad of form the first day I got him to lift. Fuckin insanity. Anyhow, his arms got to a little over 20 within a month of lifting a few times a week. I was shocked. And he was drinking incessantly the whole time and not hardly eating shit. Anyhow, its possible lol, I've seen it with my own eyes.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 29, 2013)

I can post a shirtless pic right now, with abs trying to peek thru...you go first big talker


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 29, 2013)

Booby said:


> Your the one coming off as a douche and claiming to be a mind reader now...You couldnt be more wrong about me...I came to this forum to learn more and plan my first cycle but instead was attacked by trolls who tried to make me look like a liar...I defended myself and that is my right, if you dont like it dont read my posts or block me...That would be much more logical then insulting me.



Honestly take a step back and look at your posts.
Now you are reattacking me.
You can never just take some criticism with a grain of salt.
I never claimed to be a mind reader and If you think I am a douche then I cant argue with that because those are YOUR thoughts and I dont go around arguing with other peoples THOUGHTS. 
You can turn this into a competition as well or you can just start taking the critism and trying to learn from it.
If you came here for help with your first cycle then you have to be open my man.
Dont get caught up in that AG section firing back and forth with these guys. 
Just let people criticize you and your cycle and take it like a man.


----------



## Booby (Mar 29, 2013)

sendit08 said:


> Honestly take a step back and look at your posts.
> Now you are reattacking me.
> You can never just take some criticism with a grain of salt.
> I never claimed to be a mind reader and If you think I am a douche then I cant argue with that because those are YOUR thoughts and I dont go around arguing with other peoples THOUGHTS.
> ...


Im trying to take your advice but this kos guy is obsessed with me he has even started threads about me...He highjacks all my threads/posts and trolls nonstop...Its sad.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 29, 2013)

Booby said:


> Im trying to take your advice but this kos guy is obsessed with me he has even started threads about me...He highjacks all my threads/posts and trolls nonstop...Its sad.



I got nothing against KOS. 
Personally I find him and this whole fued with you two very entertaining.
But dude, fuck it!
just leave it be.
it might be too late. who knows

edit note*** I still think you can learn from all these dudes hating on you.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 29, 2013)

I am here to entertain


----------



## Booby (Mar 29, 2013)

sendit08 said:


> I got nothing against KOS.
> Personally I find him and this whole fued with you two very entertaining.
> But dude, fuck it!
> just leave it be.
> ...


See posts like this make me question your sincerity...You critisize me for my posts against those hating on me and tell me im being conceded and that i should just stop, then you say you find it all entertaining?


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 29, 2013)

Booby said:


> See posts like this make me question your sincerity...You critisize me for my posts against those hating on me and tell me im being conceded and that i should just stop, then you say you find it all entertaining?



ya its entertaining to me.
I am still being sincere.

** you said all you wanted was help on your first cycle.
I am just trying to let you know how to go about getting the most help possible.
because, as you already know, there is a lot of knowledgeable people here.


----------



## SheriV (Mar 30, 2013)

here, I'll put in terms thats easy to understand

its about how LEAN you are WITH MUSCLE mass

even simpler term

a fat chick with huge double D tits is still a FAT CHICK ..when/if she gets lean she has little skinny boobs


fairly lean in the arms doesn't count, "fairly lean" in general doesn't count
people ALMOST always underestimate their bodyfat percentage
I'd put based on photos and vids that have been put up that you're an easy 30% bf...I'm not hating dude...I agree you're probably pretty strong..you're by all accounts a big dude ..based on your size I'd chase powerlifting not bodybuilding
and I never attacked you once yet you come back at me with...well where did you get your degree, mickey d's?
I'm not going to put my shit out there like you have but physiology is one area I PROMISE I know about than you...so like was also said in this thread..don't engage the trolling and sit back and LEARN instead of being a know it all that doesn't


----------



## dave 236 (Mar 30, 2013)

Back to the original question. It's possible but rare. I know 1 guy who totally natural had( may still have) 20 in. Arms. Google James "Bubba" Wommack.  He walked onto the 92 US bobsled push team. Tgara the same team Herschel Walker and Willie Gault were on. He was natty as could be and had 20s since he was in high school. Just a freak of nature. Hell hes in his late 40s now and hasnt trained any significant amount un 4-5 years ans still has huge arms and hes probably never been above 15-16% bf in his life. But he's far from an avg person. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 30, 2013)

dave 236 said:


> Back to the original question. It's possible but rare. I know 1 guy who totally natural had( may still have) 20 in. Arms. Google James "Bubba" Wommack.  He walked onto the 92 US bobsled push team. Tgara the same team Herschel Walker and Willie Gault were on. He was natty as could be and had 20s since he was in high school. Just a freak of nature. Hell hes in his late 40s now and hasnt trained any significant amount un 4-5 years ans still has huge arms and hes probably never been above 15-16% bf in his life. But he's far from an avg person.
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2



are you sure thas how you spell it?
I googled it nothing came up.
tried without the "bubba" as well.


----------



## dave 236 (Mar 30, 2013)

Yeah. I googled it. 1st hit was an LA times story about the odd collection of athletes on the 92 bobsled team. Idk how to post links from my phone or id pyt it up but its no BS. Ive known the guy for yrs

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 30, 2013)

dave 236 said:


> Yeah. I googled it. 1st hit was an LA times story about the odd collection of athletes on the 92 bobsled team. Idk how to post links from my phone or id pyt it up but its no BS. Ive known the guy for yrs
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2



ok now i see it...
I only google image searched it to see the dude's pic.


----------



## dave 236 (Mar 30, 2013)

I dont know if pics are in those articles. When i get to a pc ill see if i cant find any to post. Dude was a specimen though for natty. God knows what he couldve done with tren. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 11, 2013)

i only know of one guy natty with huge arms 21 inches.. Mike O'hearn...


----------



## C3p0 (Apr 11, 2013)

Genetics of course play the roll in that. Im natural and have over 20 inch arms. Granted im 6'4 and my arms dont look stupid big. Theyre actually pretty proportionate to the rest of me. I think Rich Piana said it best. Dudes with 2 inch dicks are gonna look at 12 inch dicks and say thats just not possible, thats fake. No its real. Genetics are different for everyone. There are guys that are massive and look awesome and totally natural. There are guys that take 2+ grams a week of anabolics and cant break 180lbs. This is an old argument. Shit in high school I had 24 inch arms. My bodyfat was pretty high though lol...probably 22-24%.


----------

